# Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm (Stainless Steel/Silver version)



## daWolf (19/4/17)

Hi,

Anyone locally have stock of the Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm (Stainless Steel/Silver version)?

Thanks. 

Cheers.


----------



## Divan Smit (19/4/17)

Good day

We have stock @ our kyalami branch.

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/page/contactus

Unfortunately nothing @ online or Equestria


----------



## Divan Smit (19/4/17)

We have both the Stainless & black in stock.


----------



## daWolf (19/4/17)

Thanks @Vapers Corner

Picked up one at the Kyalami branch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

